# Chartplotter Recommendations for Gheenoe Highsider 13



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Don't focus on any units until after you pick the chart or charts you want use. Once you are good with that, then choose a unit that can run it. Whatever the unit is, its utility as a plotter is only as useful as the chart you are looking at. The chart is more important than the unit.


----------



## VASKIFF (Jan 3, 2022)

Egrets Landing said:


> Don't focus on any units until after you pick the chart or charts you want use. Once you are good with that, then choose a unit that can run it. Whatever the unit is, its utility as a plotter is only as useful as the chart you are looking at. The chart is more important than the unit.


I get that. Our charts up here are hit or miss. Most of where I'm fishing in the Gheenoe hasn't been charted in a long time. I'm almost leaning towards a Garmin Echo simply for the fact that I can use their contours app to map my own contours.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

VASKIFF said:


> I get that. Our charts up here are hit or miss. Most of where I'm fishing in the Gheenoe hasn't been charted in a long time. I'm almost leaning towards a Garmin Echo simply for the fact that I can use their contours app to map my own contours.


Mosf of the mfg., if not all, have that feature.


----------



## sydngoose (Oct 1, 2017)

Biggest you can fit: Either a Garmin 741XS or a Simrad Go7XSE : if you can go bigger, DO IT!


----------

